# Computer crashes when burning DVDs and it's doing my head in.... please help!!!!



## animalmother90

Hi all, 

I'm pretty comuter literate but this problem is really annoying me. I've had my current laptop for 12 months and it was burning dvds fine up until 3 months ago and now everytime I burn a disc the comuter completely powers down 40-50% of the way through. This issue happens whilst using Windows DVD Maker(which I used 4 times a week previously) Nero and other freeware packages I have downloaded. When I burnt files to a disc however this doesn't happen, but my DVD player won't read the discs. 

Please dig me out from the bottom of the huge pile of wasted discs I'm buried under and help me...!!!

My setup is as follows: Dell Inspiron 1525, Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 @ 2.00 ghz, 4gb RAM, Windows Vista, DVD Drive HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T21N ATA Device


----------



## lawson_jl

Does it do this on battery or AC or both?


----------



## JTM

lawson_jl said:


> Does it do this on battery or AC or both?



Maybe your computer settings under power options in control panel are set to shutdown, or power off the hdd after a certain time. That's most likely not the cause, but if burning a DVD takes x amount of time, and it happens every time I would start there.


----------



## bomberboysk

Well... do you happen to sit the computer on a soft surface such as a couch or such when u burn a dvd? Chances could be your cpu might be overheating.... id download speedfan and see what kinda temps you are getting on cpu under load before checking anything else.


----------



## animalmother90

Hi guys, thanks for the replies, I've dowloaded Speedfan, not really sure how it works or how to auto config my system with it. It does appear to be quite hot, is there anyhting I can do about this???


----------



## bomberboysk

What kind of temps is it showing? Post a screenshot perhaps?


----------



## animalmother90

the two cores are getting up to 74 and 71 degrees, is ths too high? How can I rectify this?


----------



## animalmother90

I don't know if this is right but it appears to be using 100% of the CPU and the core temps are 82 and 83 degrees


----------



## edtri19

*Way too high*

Yer those temps are way too high, im running a core i7 920 overclocked to 3.5 ghz and i just burnt a cd and checked the temps, i get about 58 so you may want to see what the hell your fan is doing and maybe give dell a ring to see if they can replace your fan, do you get blue screen or does the computer just shut down? and lastly try running prime95 stress programme to see what temps you get and post back


----------



## animalmother90

I will get in contact with Dell  straight away. IS there a setting on Speedfan to help me configure the fan speed to help cool it down? Also, how do I run the other programme you mentioned? I don't get a blue screen it just powers down with no warning.

By the way, thanks for all your help guys...


----------



## edtri19

hmmmm from my own personal experience i get blue screen at really high temperatures but i dont know if thats the case all of the time, prime 95 is easy just download and run, but yer just give dell a buzz and see if they can replace the fan


----------

